# Troxel Eagle Saddle



## dmk441 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a teens era Troxel Eagle Saddle, can be in any condition, or just the frame and springs, email me at dmk441@yahoo.com, with a photo and price, and length and width, thanks for the help.

Dave


----------



## dmk441 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Early Motorcycle Seat*

I would be interested in an early motorcycle seat in any condition and any manufacturer. Also looking for a teens era front motorcycle clincher wheel. Thanks for the help. let me know, dmk441@yahoo.com

Dave


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Nov 25, 2014)

dmk441 said:


> I'm looking for a teens era Troxel Eagle Saddle, can be in any condition, or just the frame and springs, email me at dmk441@yahoo.com, with a photo and price, and length and width, thanks for the help.
> 
> Dave




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Dave,  I have a Troxel Eagle Saddle on E-Bay and wanted to know if you want to look at it.  

Thanks,
Lew


----------



## dmk441 (Nov 25, 2014)

*saddle*

Sounds good, pm sent.
Thanks,
Dave


----------

